# Clinique liquid soap vs. their bar soap?



## IBMis2 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, I've searched all morning for a thread and couldn't find one.

For anyone that has tried both, did you like one over the other for 1 reason or another? The reason I'm asking is I've used the bar before and everything was fine. 2 weeks ago I went to get another and they talked me into the liquid one, well for some reason I think it is drying my face out. My face is already very dry to start with. And I did get the extra mild one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for trying to find information first Missy. :handkuss: I have only used Clinique's bar soap. I haven't tried the liquid soap yet. It would seem that the liquid would not be any more drying, but maybe the ingredients are different? Could your skin be drier for some other reason? Weather changes maybe. Not sure where in the states you are, but I know it's gotten a lot colder and "wintery" where I am and that definitely affects my skin.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 21, 2007)

I like the liquid soap


----------



## YoursEvermore (Feb 21, 2007)

I like liquid soap over bar soap by far! I guess I'm lazy, but I really didn't like having to get out my little cotton ball, swirl it on the bar, then scrub my face -- and that was _after_ you have to use a makeup remover first. Personally, I like my cleanser to be able to remove makeup and clean in one step. Like I said, lazy. :laughing: However, I love Clinique's Take the Day Off Balm. That's the one that turns into a liquid/oil on your skin and either wipes or rinses off. I've heard that some people just use that as their cleanser and follow it with toner and moisturizer like normal. I've just used it to remove eyemakeup and lip stains.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helps!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 21, 2007)

i was thinking of trying the liquid one, but im kinda scared something will happen to my face and my face wont like it.

ive had no problems with the bar one though.

the only difference i think is that the bar lasts longer, but the liqiuid one is less messy.


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I really preferred the liquid hands down to the bar soap. The bar soap just seemded to overdry no matter what the strength. The liquid seems to be more gentle for some reason ??


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 10, 2007)

I've tried both but I think they're both terrible.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 11, 2007)

i prefer the bar, it lasts longer. although its more messy.


----------



## chocobon (Apr 11, 2007)

I like the liquid soap but I haven't used the bar one to start with!

I think it's mild enough,and my face doesn't feel dry at all!


----------



## Harlot (Apr 11, 2007)

Id prefer the liquid since it seems more sanitary and less messy and a hassle.


----------

